# PGs Fab boat build,aluminum cat hull



## PG Fab

PG fabs newest project just started, 3/16" aluminum ,22', 96" beam, here are a few pics of what's been done so far.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Wow, any estimate on what the finished hull weight will be? Would love to see some shots of the inside of the hull with the ribs/bracing too. Looks like just the ticket for running shallow in oyster reef country.


----------



## PG Fab

My estimation it will weigh around 1400 to 1500 lbs with raised console, I'll post more pics as progress is made, I still have stuff to do with the bottom.


----------



## Stuart

I'm assuming "stuff to do with the bottom" is getting the water to funnel to feed the outboard?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

Stand back! I am next in line!


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

Wonder how heavy they are going to be?


----------



## BeachCityBoy

I know there was a guy on here that posted pics of his new 17 Flats Cat that was made out of aluminum by Flats Cat (they were originally all aluminum) anyway it was like 300-400 pounds heavier than the fiberglass 17....I never would have thought that. 

And in a skinny water flats boat 300-400 extra pounds can make a big difference how skinny you can run.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

Thats what i was thinking too.


----------



## Devans87

Looks neat! I wish there were more aluminum flats boat makers out there.


----------



## RECONER

That is just 2 cool !!!


----------



## topwtr#1

Most aluminum boats are corigated for strength. This one is not. What type of strength will it have? I can bend straight 3/16 with my hands. There is no way to ben 1/8" corigated with your hands. Just a thought. I used to work for a custom aluminum boat manufacturer. Aluminum was always corigated for strength. Not knocking anything. You never know until you try, right.


----------



## PG Fab

topwtr#1 said:


> Most aluminum boats are corigated for strength. This one is not. What type of strength will it have? I can bend straight 3/16 with my hands. There is no way to ben 1/8" corigated with your hands. Just a thought. I used to work for a custom aluminum boat manufacturer. Aluminum was always corigated for strength. Not knocking anything. You never know until you try, right.


Most aluminum boats are corrugated...some are not like airboats, mudboats, and I built a scooter out of 3/16 that works great, and it is super strong. I'm positive it will be plenty strong. There are ways of giving the plate strength without corrugation, like ribs, gussets and it makes the hull cleaner on the outside and it won't look like any other aluminum boat.


----------



## paragod

His frame work inside looks like plenty to hold it together


----------



## Melon

I always been a aluminum boat freak! Bet that is going to be awesome.


----------



## gunreelfish

This gentelman built a 3/16" aluminum scooter boat (you can see it in the background of the pics) that will freak you out on how stable, strong, how skinny it will run, how well it turns and how well it takes chop. There has been years of thought process that has went into this boat and his next set of pictures of what has been done to this hull since these last pictures were taken I think will answer any questions of sweet this hull is going to be. Pictures really do not give this hull any justice.

David


----------



## 2waterlogged

Looks great... When do we get to see more pictures?


----------



## paragod

He has a bunch more on www.Texasflats.net


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

paragod said:


> He has a bunch more on www.Texasflats.net


cool site but, i can't long in. I can't see the letters.


----------



## PG Fab

paragod said:


> He has a bunch more on www.Texasflats.net


 Thats a different boat that shoalcat james is building, looks like a good start.


----------



## PG Fab

Here are some new pictures of the center rib in place, and ready to be welded out. After welding is done I can flip it and start on the inside bracing and the floor and decks.


----------



## Boat Storage POC

that boat looks like an scb in an aluminum version


----------



## Devans87

How much did the materials cost you?


----------



## Stuart

I don't know squat about aluminum welding, but I know that is a ton of work you got in it so far. Lookin good.


----------



## thundertrout

i bet its gonna fly what kinda power?sweet lookn sled.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

Are you building it to sell them or just building it for you?


----------



## PG Fab

Spooled - Thanks, to look like a SCB would surely be a compliment. Those boats are sick. 

Devans87 - I don't know how much it costs just yet. I still have welding consumables to buy, and more stuff to rig it out. 

Stuart - Thanks, It has been alot of work, but I love to fabricate. It's amazing what you can do with a little help from your friends. 

ThunderTrout - As far as power goes, I'm looking at either a used 250 or 300. I'm having a hard time finding one with a 20" shaft.

ShoalWaterTV - I'm building this one for me. We'll have to see how it turns out, and how much it costs to get it done. I would surely consider building boats for someone else, especially if it turns out as good as I think it's going to. 

I ALSO NEED TO SELL MY SCOOTER TO PAY FOR SOME OF THIS!


----------



## Devans87

Cool, please keep us updated! I love seeing peoples projects, especially yours. Keep up the good work!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

POWER PRO BABY!!!!!! :wink:



PG Fab said:


> Spooled - Thanks, to look like a SCB would surely be a compliment. Those boats are sick.
> 
> Devans87 - I don't know how much it costs just yet. I still have welding consumables to buy, and more stuff to rig it out.
> 
> Stuart - Thanks, It has been alot of work, but I love to fabricate. It's amazing what you can do with a little help from your friends.
> 
> ThunderTrout - As far as power goes, I'm looking at either a used 250 or 300. I'm having a hard time finding one with a 20" shaft.
> 
> ShoalWaterTV - I'm building this one for me. We'll have to see how it turns out, and how much it costs to get it done. I would surely consider building boats for someone else, especially if it turns out as good as I think it's going to.
> 
> I ALSO NEED TO SELL MY SCOOTER TO PAY FOR SOME OF THIS!


----------



## Tankfxr

Amazing looking piece of equipment. I am really interested in seeing the finished product. I have built a few aluminum things and i know how much work it is so i have nothing but respect for what your doing and i can only imagine the potential of that boat.


----------



## PG Fab

Tankfxr said:


> Amazing looking piece of equipment. I am really interested in seeing the finished product. I have built a few aluminum things and i know how much work it is so i have nothing but respect for what your doing and i can only imagine the potential of that boat.


Thanks Tankfxr, I'm pretty pumped to, cant wait to get it wet. Sometimes I want to slip off from work to get some more done ....can't get paid at home!

Any way here are a few more pics, got the bottom finished and welded out, put the transom on and welded out, finished the console except for putting the rod holders in it. I'll take it to have a windshield put on it next week. Put a few supports underneath so I can flip it in the morning and start on the inside. Most of my parts came in this week so I can put hatches in the raised deck. Don't have a plan for a paint job , anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Tankfxr

Would be alot of work and hard to keep looking good but a shiny polished aluminum boat would be aewsome looking. Some one could see it off in the distance and think it is a UFO (Unidentified Floating Object). If not that then something that would reflect the heat because as im sure you know aluminum will get really really hot out in the sun.


----------



## bk005

topwtr#1 said:


> Most aluminum boats are corigated for strength. This one is not. What type of strength will it have? I can bend straight 3/16 with my hands. There is no way to ben 1/8" corigated with your hands. Just a thought. I used to work for a custom aluminum boat manufacturer. Aluminum was always corigated for strength. Not knocking anything. You never know until you try, right.


Airplane wings arent corigated.

Its all in the ribs stringers, or spars, for whatever your building, if your sheeting.

Its like a trussed metal shop, versus a corigated round shop with no internal structure.


----------



## gunreelfish

Paul your latest creation is looking better and better everyday. It will soon need a Mercury 300 XS on the back of it. Unbelievable craftsman ship is all I can see. Keep it up!!!!!!!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Thats 1 sweet Arse Rig...Im Very Impressed...


----------



## PG Fab

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Thats 1 sweet Arse Rig...Im Very Impressed...


Thanks a lot, 
Hey here are some more pics, I flipped it over this weekend and started with the inside welding out and starting the supports....taking longer than I thought, my fitter had to go to California on business for a week(he's global ) and it's hard to hold stuff and get it tacked. One of the neiborhood kids has been a big help lately. There are a lot of angles that have to be cut so it fits well.I ran out of welding wire so I'm kinda at a standstill on the welding , should have some more in tomorrow. Anyway took the console to get a windshield fabricated and ordered a trailer from Driftwood Trailer.....still need a motor and still need to sell my scooter!!


----------



## Tankfxr

Its coming together quick. You'll have her floating in no time.


----------



## Durtjunkee

don't know what you're looking for in a motor, but I've been watching this 150 Verado steadily come down in price for the last couple of months, and thinking to myself "****...wish i had something to put that on".

Anyway...maybe you're the guy that can use it.

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/646515317.html


----------



## Bueno Suerte

For anyone wanting more info on what aluminum boats can do,

http://www.safeboats.com/default/home.html


----------



## Pocketfisherman

She looks like she'll be stong and fast. What do you use to cut the aluminum plate? Also, do you use any channel, extrusions, or piping for the chines or gunnels?


----------



## PG Fab

Pocketfisherman said:


> She looks like she'll be stong and fast. What do you use to cut the aluminum plate? Also, do you use any channel, extrusions, or piping for the chines or gunnels?


Most of the cuts are made with a saw, I didn't buy any channel, angle, or extrusions, everything is made from plate. The gunnels will be flat on top and have an inside wall that will match the angle of the outside of the boat .....if that makes any sense.

Durtjunkee thanks for the tip on the motor, but I'm looking for something with more HP.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Dang Bro..Thats Rascal sure is lookin sweet...
Do you do any side jobs? 
Like weld up aluminum sponsons..fix cracks & stuff like that
Medulla has a couple of holes he needs fixed & I get guys all the time askin where to get some Sponsons made for there aluminum boats..
Ive got the hookup for FiberGlass..but sure could use an aluminum specialist


----------



## fishnvet

PG Fab, That is extremely impressive. I've built a couple of aluminum scooters that look like yours, so I know how darn hard it is to do what you are doing. I've always wanted to do that type of hull but I didn't think I had it in me, a typical scooter took me about 6 months. All I can say is, that is the most hotshot aluminum hull I've ever seen short of a Coast Guard 41 footer. I also can't believe how fast you are fabricating it. You are sure right about supports, the corrugated effect is to add support in a fast, easy way, but doesn't look as clean. Your internal support is awesome and the outside of the hull looks so clean it's amazing. Blows away anthing I could do. WTG


----------



## gunreelfish

PG's fab shop can do it all. He made me some pontoons for my old flatbottom that looked unbelievable. If you can dream it up PG can build it, he has a awesome set of tools.HAHA!!!!
David


----------



## PG Fab

gunreelfish said:


> PG's fab shop can do it all. He made me some pontoons for my old flatbottom that looked unbelievable. If you can dream it up PG can build it, he has a awesome set of tools.HAHA!!!!
> David


Thanks David, I appreciate that. I'll go pick up my console and windshield tommorow and I'll try to show some pics of that.

Oxbow outfitters - Yes I do some side jobs, but timing can sometimes be a problem because I like to stay in the woods and on the water.
Fishnvet- Thanks for the compliment...sounds like from your past experiences you can appreciate it for what it is.


----------



## PG Fab

*console pics*

Hey Y'all I got the windshield back, and put it on the console. I took a few pics with it sitting on the raised platform.


----------



## 100% Texan

P.G Fab I might be interested in a flounder boat that is custum built I really Capt.Hollis Forester's boat so I would start in that direction Ill keep ya in mind.Very nice work I cant wait to hear what that thing does on the water.Aluminum boats keep there value just look for an empire and you can understand people buy them and keep them.


----------



## ghost

Great work. I look forward to seeing the finished product. That right there is a true work of art. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## PG Fab

ghost said:


> Great work. I look forward to seeing the finished product. That right there is a true work of art. Keep the pics coming.


Thanks, It's been slow going at PG's Fab...with the rain last week and just had a lot of other stuff going on, I did get a chance get out and go fishing with my neighbor. I did get some foam blocks and cut them to fit under the floor and with my fitter back from california (wine country) got the floor put in and the gunnels on. Also put the raised platform on and got all that welded out. I set the console on top and took a few pics.


----------



## Devans87

Wow you are doing one hell of a job. Id love to have one! Keep us up to date! Any luck on finding a motor?


----------



## gregr1971

looking good! 
EXPENSIVE!!!!


----------



## PG Fab

Devans87 said:


> Wow you are doing one hell of a job. Id love to have one! Keep us up to date! Any luck on finding a motor?


Thanks, I have found a motor...2005 Yamaha 300, should be here late this week or early next week. The trailer should be done next week also....getting close


----------



## Tankfxr

Have you decided on a paint scheme?


----------



## gunreelfish

I vote for Aggie Maroon!! HAHA!! I know that is not going too happen but I will keep trying!! Looking Great!! Let me know if your fitter chickens out for the maiden voyage I want to see what 80 MPH feels like on the water!!!
David


----------



## PG Fab

Tankfxr said:


> Have you decided on a paint scheme?


I was thinking about painting it black, with light gray bedliner on the decks, but everyone is trying to talk me out of black. So I'm really not sure what color, do you have any ideas, other than polished aluminum, I tryed that on my scooter, one trip and the salt water dulls the shine.


----------



## BigBird737

im not sure how it would work in salt watter but anodized finishs are super strong and theres a couple of places around that can do a whole car just a thought. BTW looks really good and your a better person than me i wouldent dream of welding that much aluminum gives me night mares just thinking about it:cheers:


----------



## mountainman

http://outlaweagle.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1426

Have a look at this color, black onyx I think it is. Might get hot in the Texas sun, lots of different colors you can get!

Nice looking boat should be a blast on the water with 300HP pushing it!!


----------



## 2waterlogged

Any more updates? I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## PG Fab

2waterlogged said:


> Any more updates? I cant wait to see the finished product.


I'm hoping to finish fabrication this weekend, so then I'll start cleaning it up to paint. I'll get some more pictures up this weekend.


----------



## Tankfxr

Maybe something light colored on the deck. I like to walk around on the boat barefooted so that is my thoughts. Othere then that i dont know. But seeing how well you build a boat im sure what ever you choose will look great.


----------



## PG Fab

OK, I got all the decks welded out and the raised platform and console are welded out also. I decided I didn't have enough transom angle so I had a friend of mine that is a machinist cut the slots in my manual jackplate at 3 deg. that will let me tuck the motor a little more. All the major fabrication is done...good thing because my "fitter" is going to China for a couple of weeks. I still have a few small things to build, I'm waiting on my steering so I can cut the hole for it and then I can see where the controls need to be. I chickened out and I'm going to paint it white (like every other boat) with some blue accents. I'm going to paint the bottom here but I need to find a place to paint the sides and top. here's a few more pics.


----------



## ghost

PG, why a manual jack plate? I would think a hydraulic JP would give you more options while running. It looks great!


----------



## skypoke

PG, 

If you want to buff her out and keep the shine, coat it with Nyalic. You'll get about three years out of it. Super easy to apply. We put that on out alloy cat when we finished it and it worked very well.

Chuck


----------



## Salty Dog

ghost said:


> PG, why a manual jack plate? I would think a hydraulic JP would give you more options while running. It looks great!


Looks to me like he has a hydraulic jackplate mounted to a manual jackplate.


----------



## PG Fab

skypoke said:


> PG,
> 
> If you want to buff her out and keep the shine, coat it with Nyalic. You'll get about three years out of it. Super easy to apply. We put that on out alloy cat when we finished it and it worked very well.
> 
> Chuck


 Thanks Chuck I didn't know about nyalic...I'll check it out.

Ghost....Like Salty Dog said I have a Bobs hydraulic also.


----------



## jrw

*I love it*

*I love what you are doing . It is so exciting to check how you are*
*coming a long with this project. *

*A fantastic boat . Can't wait to see it after the paint.*

*Wow, with a 300 HP, it will fly.*

*I bet a lot of your neighbors are watching when you are*
*working.*

*Thank you for posting.*

*Too bad you are not my neighbor.*


----------



## Old Baitbucket

Looking good. Go ahead and paint it white but you have to at least buff part of it to show what its made of. Maybe a small stripe down the side, the very forward tips of the hulls or a logo on the box. Just some thoughts. 
Great job!


----------



## dicklaxt

I just read all 7 pages of this post,,,,that boat looks great and a lot of work I know.

I do have a question about the power you are contemplating putting on it,,,250 to 300HP.

How does the Coast Guard Approval come into play in this with licensing/registration or do they take a back seat on custom boats when made for private use by the owner/fabricator? That just seems like a lot of horses for that weight and style hull but I don't know all the ins and outs in these matters but am curious.

What type of floatation did you put in it?

dick


----------



## StevePage

dicklaxt said:


> I just read all 7 pages of this post,,,,that boat looks great and a lot of work I know.
> 
> I do have a question about the power you are contemplating putting on it,,,250 to 300HP.
> 
> How does the Coast Guard Approval come into play in this with licensing/registration or do they take a back seat on custom boats when made for private use by the owner/fabricator? That just seems like a lot of horses for that weight and style hull but I don't know all the ins and outs in these matters but am curious.
> 
> What type of floatation did you put in it?
> 
> dick


I think the HP rating goes out the window with anything over 20 foot. That is a sweet looking boat


----------



## TexasFlats

PG,

Any updates on the paint / rigging?



TF


----------



## PG Fab

TexasFlats said:


> PG,
> 
> Any updates on the paint / rigging?
> 
> TF


TF, My trailer is not finished, paint didn't get here, I'll have to go and get a sandblaster tomorrow and get started on that. Built some SS grab handles for the console and an ice chest rack today. I'll get some pics up of the paint when it happens.


----------



## PG Fab

dicklaxt said:


> I just read all 7 pages of this post,,,,that boat looks great and a lot of work I know.
> 
> I do have a question about the power you are contemplating putting on it,,,250 to 300HP. I ended up with a Yamaha 300
> 
> How does the Coast Guard Approval come into play in this with licensing/registration or do they take a back seat on custom boats when made for private use by the owner/fabricator? That just seems like a lot of horses for that weight and style hull but I don't know all the ins and outs in these matters but am curious. TP&W does an inpection, gives it a hull I.D. number, and registers it, the Coast Guard really doesn't have anything to do with it....but they will also inspect it if you ask them to. HP ratings are recomendations and a big part of it is the weight of the motor.
> 
> What type of floatation did you put in it? It has 32 sq ft of styrofoam...mainly for noise reduction.
> 
> dick


 PG


----------



## TexasFlats

PG Fab said:


> TF, My trailer is not finished, paint didn't get here, I'll have to go and get a sandblaster tomorrow and get started on that. Built some SS grab handles for the console and an ice chest rack today. I'll get some pics up of the paint when it happens.


PG,
Thanks for the update - we're all sitting on the edge of our seats waiting to see the finished product. The work you are doing on this boat is unbelievable.
Keep us posted - please!

TF









WOW!

.


----------



## Gilbert

any more updates on this boat?


----------



## PG Fab

Gilbert said:


> any more updates on this boat?


Gilbert, I got it sandblasted today after work...I'll paint it tomorrow and when I get it done I'll get some more pics up and then start rigging it.


----------



## rvd

That is a great looking rig. You've got some major skills my friend.


----------



## gunreelfish

Yes he does have some skills and this boat will be in the water next weekend if the trailer comes in. I want mind eating my words if you can get in some H2O two weeks early. Great Job!!!!

David


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM

I've been thinking about building my own flounder boat, can you give me some info as to what kind of aluminum you are useing and the price per sheet from where! Also are you useing a mig welder or heli-arc?


----------



## JAFO

Need an update. I have really enjoyed this thread. Very nice work.


----------



## 11andy11

I would assume he is running a pulsed mig welder.


----------



## PG Fab

I got it painted. Painted it white to start with. It looked horrible, so I sanded it all, and went back and picked a light gray, and put a flattener in the paint, and that turned out pretty good. Thanks, Garry, for painting, using your shop, and burning a whole weekend helping me. Steering and controls and everything came in. I got started rigging and did all I could without the motor. I got the Durabak liner on the floors and decks. I installed the grab rails, windshield, ice chest holder, and the rubrail today. I ran out of silicone so I didn't get a chance to install the hatches. I am also looking into putting some graphics on the sides and on the console. Here are some pictures.


----------



## kenny

It looks great light gray......very nice work.


----------



## wading_fool

Man thats looks sweet!! can't wait to see some performance pics and numbers


----------



## FLEABIT

That's fat, Glad to know ya!


----------



## FTAC03

Where did you get the plans for the boat or did you design it yourself?


----------



## PG Fab

FTAC03 said:


> Where did you get the plans for the boat or did you design it yourself?


FTAC03, the plans are in my head, I drew it up a little at a time over the last couple of years.


----------



## Tankfxr

I bet she is going to scream. Looks great. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## 100% RT Aluminum Welder

Was wondering if you preheated before you started any welding . I do think the weld seams will crack if not preheated I do not recall seeing any oxygen/acetelene bottles in the pics.Jmo


----------



## PG Fab

100% RT Aluminum Welder said:


> Was wondering if you preheated before you started any welding . I do think the weld seams will crack if not preheated I do not recall seeing any oxygen/acetelene bottles in the pics.Jmo


100%, I used 5083-0 temper plate which you probably know is a non-heat treatable alloy. It's not like 60 series (which is heat treatable) and loses tensile strength in the weld area. 5083 will usually keep a 40,000 ksi tensile even after welding. If the temp in non-heat treatable material is held over 200F for long periods the material becomes sensitized to stress corrosion cracking. A small amount of preheat would be OK to dry up moisture only, but very limited. Some inexperienced welders use preheat as a crutch to help overcome equipment limitations. Aluminum has a melting point of 1200F as compared to steel at 2600F, but the thermal conductivity is 5 times that of steel, so you actually need higher amperage and voltage than you do for steel.
But you are right there were not any oxy/act bottles used.

PG


----------



## Freshwaterman

Uh, yeah. What he said. 

I'm just here for the pics, dude. :biggrin: Got any more of those???

Tag


----------



## Im Headed South

Those boys building choppers on TV have nothing on you Mr. PG. That boat is about the sickest things I have even seen. I have my small projects I like to mess with and could not even imagine going from a pile of aluminum plate to a 300 horse powered cat hulled rocket ship. The wire welder is without a doubt the best thing since sliced bread IMHO.

Mike


----------



## Devans87

I know ive said it many times before already but wow, nice job! I wish I could have you build me one some day!


----------



## PG Fab

Im Headed South said:


> Those boys building choppers on TV have nothing on you Mr. PG. That boat is about the sickest things I have even seen. I have my small projects I like to mess with and could not even imagine going from a pile of aluminum plate to a 300 horse powered cat hulled rocket ship. The wire welder is without a doubt the best thing since sliced bread IMHO.
> 
> Mike


, Mike, I appreciate it, this has been a pretty big project and I have some really good friends that helped me .

Devans87- what color do you want?


----------



## rvd

PG it Looks awesome!!!!! 

100% rt aluminum welder......Just wondering if you preheat when you build 100% Bad A boats like PG has done here? If so let's see some pic's.


----------



## 100% RT Aluminum Welder

rvd said:


> PG it Looks awesome!!!!!
> 
> 100% rt aluminum welder......Just wondering if you preheat when you build 100% Bad A boats like PG has done here? If so let's see some pic's.


When that hull splits in two he will be calling me over to fix it. He should of used 5083,5086,5456 -H116 Temper which are capable of passing an appropriate test for the resistance to exfoliation corrosion. It is a really nice boat. But I still think it will not stay together very long . JMO


----------



## Rob The Rude

Ouch! 2 posts and already keelhauled, nice boat PG, can't wait to hear how it runs. Looks alot like an SCB


----------



## 2waterlogged

Is it just me or did he say that he used 5083???



> When that hull splits in two he will be calling me over to fix it. *He should of used 5083*,5086,5456 -H116 Temper which are capable of passing an appropriate test for the resistance to exfoliation corrosion. It is a really nice boat. But I still think it will not stay together very long . JMO





> 100%, *I used 5083*-0 temper plate which you probably know is a non-heat treatable alloy. It's not like 60 series (which is heat treatable) and loses tensile strength in the weld area. 5083 will usually keep a 40,000 ksi tensile even after welding. If the temp in non-heat treatable material is held over 200F for long periods the material becomes sensitized to stress corrosion cracking. A small amount of preheat would be OK to dry up moisture only, but very limited. Some inexperienced welders use preheat as a crutch to help overcome equipment limitations. Aluminum has a melting point of 1200F as compared to steel at 2600F, but the thermal conductivity is 5 times that of steel, so you actually need higher amperage and voltage than you do for steel.
> But you are right there were not any oxy/act bottles used.
> 
> PG


----------



## saltaholic

Pretty sure Mr. Pg knows what hes doin!!! Looks like hes a pro if you judge by his work!!
He did use the right material and the boat will be fine


----------



## Salty Dog

Envy is a bee yatch.


----------



## Reel Intimidator

I've seen the boat in person and know PG, he won't have to worry about any cracks. But he might start thinking of a way to keep his hat on and not blowing 100% RT out on the bank.


----------



## gunreelfish

Cuz I aint scared of no "Exfoliation Corrossion" I am still in on the maiden voyage!!!!


----------



## 2waterlogged

Dont stop the updates just because one person can't read your post... I check this thread everyday for updates. It is amazing what you have been able to do.


----------



## redfish bayrat

100% must have flash blindness from not dropping his shield. How could you miss PG's answer about pre-heating?


----------



## arius felis

PG , you rock ! That fool dont know nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! show me the fish , show me the fish.


----------



## fowlwaters

If you use oxygen/acetelene to preheat you will contaminate the aluminum. PG is doing a great job and I would like to see it run.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

LOOK! It's a aluminum SCB Stingray.......


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> LOOK! It's a aluminum SCB Stingray.......


No mold, no foul :biggrin:

That is a sick looking hull. You did a great job bro.


----------



## G-Money

Imitation is the sicerest form of flattery.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Never called foul and I think he has done a great job.....Just making an observation. In fact, we have been PM'ing about prop selection.....


----------



## bslittle79

When are we going to start guessing the speed of this demon? haha

62 mph?


----------



## Tankfxr

66 mph


----------



## 2waterlogged

I will say at least 70 at full "pucker effect"...


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Not sure how strong the Yami is or what gearcase you are running, but 70mph should be possible. Although it would be faster if the hull was stepped...


----------



## Reel Intimidator

We started the guessing at work a few weeks ago, I think 81 with a 26" prop and without the NOS.


----------



## 3192

20,128 hits and counting....what a project! Congrats on the building and thank you so much for sharing the project with us. Can't wait to see you on the water (passing us!lol). gb


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

PG,
When you blow by me on the water, please trim the motor down as you pass so you don't blow me out of my boat with prop wash!

Great Job!!!!!!!!!!
(you could almost charge people of this site for demo rides. I know I'd pay to see what she'll do! That way you could make up some of your cost to build)

Shudda..............


----------



## Stuart

How many kids come over and watch you work on in? When I was growing up a guy next to us built airboats. I was always over there. Probably drove him crazy.


----------



## PG Fab

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Not sure how strong the Yami is or what gearcase you are running, but 70mph should be possible. Although it would be faster if the hull was stepped...


I don't think a yamaha has the horsepower that a 300XS has and for sure not the 300X, but I would guess it's still pretty nasty. The gearcase has a bullet nosecone and a low water pickup ....yamaha's version of a sportmaster and it's got a 1.75:1 gear. This gearcase will blow-out before the sportmaster, but they make a kit where you can put a sportmaster on it.


----------



## PG Fab

Stuart said:


> How many kids come over and watch you work on in? When I was growing up a guy next to us built airboats. I was always over there. Probably drove him crazy.


Not many, but Cameron he's my main helper and Travis... both 15, if he hears a grinder or the welding machine he's there wanting to know what he can do. He wants to weld or grind or fit...anything to help.
Galvbay and shudda, thanks, I appreciate it. I've had almost as much fun with this thread as I have building the boat. One of my compadres talked me into putting the build on here...it's pretty cool.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

If you can turn a 26P, 5500RPM, with that 1.75 to 1 case, and 10% slip, you'll hit 70 theorhetically.....Where is the rev limiter on that Yammi?


----------



## ESCB Factory

PG _

Nice Work!

Capt. R is right. 

With that gear ratio, you should be able to turn a Bravo One 26". No prop porting needed.

But your slip ratio will be in the 14-16 % range. That will put you solidly in the mid-sixty's.

When the water test?


----------



## dicklaxt

I would be scared to death going 60mph in any boat,,,,,,,,,

dick


----------



## PG Fab

scb factory said:


> PG _
> 
> Nice Work!
> 
> Capt. R is right.
> 
> With that gear ratio, you should be able to turn a Bravo One 26". No prop porting needed.
> 
> But your slip ratio will be in the 14-16 % range. That will put you solidly in the mid-sixty's.
> 
> When the water test?


Still have not got a trailer, when I get that I can get the motor mounted and I still have to get it registered...maybe another week.
Capt. R The rev limiter is 6150


----------



## jackleg

the only boat left floating in cypress cove marina after that little storm was an aluminum catamaran. the boat was sandblasted, repainted, and the owner had offers for more than he paid for it 2 years before that.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

I just moved my prop up to 24 from 22 and my 175 runs it fine. I got her up to 45.20 mph. first time over 40 in that rig. I wish I could take this prop to 26.



Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> If you can turn a 26P, 5500RPM, with that 1.75 to 1 case, and 10% slip, you'll hit 70 theorhetically.....Where is the rev limiter on that Yammi?


----------



## PG Fab

I am still waiting on the trailer, seem to be having some issues, BUT I got the motor hung with a little help from some of my friends. Thanks guys.


----------



## jdsuperbee

I'm really enjoying watching your progress and am envious of your skills. Is this a personal rig, or a for sale unit?


----------



## squidmotion

wowzer.....



i'm impressed.... what a neat project.


----------



## 11andy11

everything is for sale for the right amount of money.


----------



## PG Fab

jdsuperbee said:


> I'm really enjoying watching your progress and am envious of your skills. Is this a personal rig, or a for sale unit?


This one is for me, but building more may be in the future...there are a few people shown some serious intrest, good way to make some huntin and fishin money!


----------



## MrG

PG Fab said:


> .......good way to make some huntin and fishin money!


Just don't sell your hull or yourself short. Super nice project!


----------



## 100% RT Aluminum Welder

Nice Looking Rig. Witch one of you own the Boat my guess is the one with the biggest wallet, Looking at the pictures the brown headed Guy with glasses with the receding hair line and black Watch wins. Looks like he could of lifted that motor himself , Them Biceps where bulging out.


----------



## DadSaid

who is the gray headed guy in the latest pictures? Project Supervisor??

Nice Boat.
jake


----------



## PG Fab

Jake, the "grey headed" guy is a bad unit, that is the main fitter for Homegrown Custom Boats


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Thats 1 Bad mama Jama...
Your work is Superior to most...


----------



## jdsuperbee

HMMMMMMM, anybody up to seeing a race down the canal between Simmons and PG?


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN

IT LOOKS GREAT. Very u-neek.. What kind of hatches are those?


----------



## PG Fab

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> IT LOOKS GREAT. Very u-neek.. What kind of hatches are those?


 Beckson makes the hatches that I used


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Looking good PG. Let me know when you're going to do a water test, we can use my boat as a chase boat and get some good video.....


----------



## PG Fab

Capt. R sounds good, I'm going to get it inspected and registered tomorrow and drop it off at the trailer place. I'm not sure if I'll get it back Thursday or not, but I'll let you know. I talked with Mark at Aluma-Tex Aluminum Fabrication about building a leaning post, I'll get it tomorrow and I'll post some pics of that. Mark was super easy to talk to and his prices are very competitive, if any body needs some aluminum work done you should give him a call 713-562-0847.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

That is a sweet rig. I would love to have one of those for a guide and Pro tournament boat. Let me know when you get ready to start selling them.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## jeff.w

That's a bold statement coming from a married man without consulting your wife first!











Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Let me know when you get ready to start selling them.


----------



## Bayrat Majek

*Looks Good*

That is a sweet looking boat. What is the predicted static draft? Out of curiosity how much does that motor weigh? This boat has the following to start an aluminum revolution.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

I agree with Bayrat Majek. so ummmmm, are there any PGFab shirts we can buy?



Bayrat Majek said:


> That is a sweet looking boat. What is the predicted static draft? Out of curiosity how much does that motor weigh? This boat has the following to start an aluminum revolution.


----------



## Stuart

Bayrat Majek said:


> That is a sweet looking boat. What is the predicted static draft? Out of curiosity how much does that motor weigh? This boat has the following to start an aluminum revolution.


I have know idea what this thing would cost, but custom aluminum boats ain't cheap. Lots and lots and lots of labor involved in something like this. He could probably get a local shop with computerized cutting ability to cut out the basic hull shapes and save some time there (if he didn't already), but it will still be many an hour with a welding mask on and a grinder in hand.


----------



## fishdoc1

Saw it on the water yesterday. Looked good. How did it run.


----------



## PG Fab

Bayrat Majek said:


> That is a sweet looking boat. What is the predicted static draft? Out of curiosity how much does that motor weigh? This boat has the following to start an aluminum revolution.


Bayrat Majek ,I'm pretty sure the motor weighs 535, and I floated it yesterday with me standing on the back corner 9.5" to the lowest point of the sponson. I think it looked good sitting on the water. revolution huh......l'm ready!
jdsuperbee- I'm not sure if there is a bayboat that will hang with a SCB

twitch twitch reel- shirts for sale? I was thinking about settin' up a drop box so maybe I could get some shirts donated to PG's fab shop...I burned most of mine up....the fire coming of that aluminum is like meteorites it goes through shirts, skin , muscle and bone.

stuart- My neighbors wished I would have subbed out some of the cutting!

Capt. Dustin Lee- I'll give you a call. About that wife thing....I have found it's easier for me to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.


----------



## Barrett

So did the bote run or not?


----------



## PG Fab

I don't get it registered till tomorrow and then take it to the trailer shop...not sure if i'll get it back before the weekend.


----------



## Jake

Looks good, I've wondered how intensive it was to build a custom Aluminum flats boat. Did you use a spool gun for most of the MIG? You're darn right about the aluminum being some HOT stuff. I used to work in a fab shop just out of high school. Looking forward to some pix of it on the water and running.

Jake


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

jeff.w said:


> That's a bold statement coming from a married man without consulting your wife first!


You should know Jeff. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

PG Fab said:


> Capt. Dustin Lee- I'll give you a call. About that wife thing....I have found it's easier for me to ask for forgiveness than to ask for permission.


Give me a call. I would like to get more info on this boat and really would love to run one as a tournament boat.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## weedline08

Paul, are you Heli-arcing that or Short-arc? I bet it gets hot real fast,like a dancing chicken.


----------



## Jake

Looks to be short-arc, either way it gets hot as poo haha. 
BTW, I was driving down to Marburger's yesterday and I coulda sworn I saw the boat at some marine place on the right side of Nasa-1.


----------



## PG Fab

It's mostly short-arc welded. 
The boat is off Nasa Rd 1 at the trailer place.


----------



## Stuart

Not familiar with the term "short-arc". Is it mig with a spool gun?


----------



## PG Fab

Yeah that's mig.


----------



## Primer

Hey, Saw your boat last thursday when we were heading to Marburgers. At first I thought it was the SCB. But it didnt have the bar above the console and when I came home I looked at this thread and said yep thats the boat I saw.. 

Nice looking rig!


----------



## Barrett

PG, Did you use one type of aluminium on the whole boat or different types for certian spots?


----------



## Barrett

I know you said that you used 5083-0 TP, just wondering if you used it on everything


----------



## dicklaxt

Just out of curioooooooooooooosity,would you mind sharing the material cost in that boat,just the aluminum.

dick


----------



## PG Fab

Barrett said:


> I know you said that you used 5083-0 TP, just wondering if you used it on everything


everything is 3/16" 5083-0, console,raised deck,floor,sides and bottom.


----------



## Jake

I'd guess the total aluminum bill to be around 2500? I don't know how much aluminum is going for now, but back when we built the dune buggy it was going up pretty quick.


----------



## Barrett

Thanks, PG , So whats the latest on the Test Run Date? We need some video of this bad boy with some H2o under it.


----------



## PG Fab

Barrett said:


> Thanks, PG , So whats the latest on the Test Run Date? We need some video of this bad boy with some H2o under it.


As soon as I get a trailer I'll start prop testing and I'll get some pics and video.

Dicklaxt- aluminum was right at 6 thousand. I like Jakes price better!


----------



## Jake

PG Fab said:


> As soon as I get a trailer I'll start prop testing and I'll get some pics and video.
> 
> Dicklaxt- aluminum was right at 6 thousand. I like Jakes price better!


yea when I got home last night I looked at the Triple S prices and figured it up, my guess would have been good for 5 years ago almost haha


----------



## Clubfoot

*....*

Is that bondo on the transom?.Stup.........


----------



## paragod

PG I need to cut some gauges out in a alum console what is the best saw to do it ? Iam sure u have a plasma cutter ..LOL but I just need 2 holes the bimetal hole saws wont do it... Carbide ? or air body saw ?


----------



## PG Fab

paragod said:


> PG I need to cut some gauges out in a alum console what is the best saw to do it ? Iam sure u have a plasma cutter ..LOL but I just need 2 holes the bimetal hole saws wont do it... Carbide ? or air body saw ?


If you don't already have some get some aluminum tap magic it has a silver label....have not seen anything that does a better job. I used a bi-metal hole saw and cut some holes 5".


----------



## PG Fab

Clubfoot said:


> Is that bondo on the transom?.Stup.........


Bondo??


----------



## paragod

what is aluminum tape magic?


----------



## weedline08

It is a cutting fluid for metal.


----------



## Priority1

*Cutting fluid for aluminum*

TAP Magic


----------



## Jake

What size guages are you cutting? The bi-metal hole saws from Home Depot work very well. I've had good luck with the Rigid brand saws, Tap Magic makes it cut like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Barrett

bondo? Was That dude serious?


----------



## PG Fab

I finally got the trailer...the issue was I wanted it to sit down inside the fenders but the bottom of the boat is to wide so after trying to find wheels with off-sets and cut back fenders we finally decided it just would not work...so the boat sits on top of the fenders. May be a little trouble with some boat ramps, oh well, it looks OK. The leaning post looks great , thanks Mark,the vinyl color matches almost perfect. Still need to fabricate a hole shot plate to keep water from coming up between the jackplates. A friend of mine found a couple of props that I can try, so maybe Thursday or Friday I'll run it.


----------



## Guest

i wish i had your talent or the money to pay someone with your talent.great job thanks for letting us enjoy your craftmanship and hard work .


----------



## skinnywater

Paul, you have built yourself one nice looking boat; well done! Good luck on your trial runs.

finally made it to T-land, haven't fished here yet (as usual I'm catching up).

I noticed that LHC7 is finished.

al


----------



## bogan

That is a beautiful boat. It really looks sharp.


----------



## PG Fab

skinnywater said:


> Paul, you have built yourself one nice looking boat; well done! Good luck on your trial runs.
> 
> finally made it to T-land, haven't fished here yet (as usual I'm catching up).
> 
> I noticed that LHC7 is finished.
> 
> al


Al, it's good to here from you what kind of fish in T-land...send me some pictures ...they are moving the offices at LHC7 out this month. Keep in touch.


----------



## Aluma-Tex

Paul, that looks great. thanks for the pics. mark


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

To have talent to build a vessel like that at home is amazing.Great craftsmanship,fine boat.


----------



## SixPackofBud

it looks awesome!


----------



## Capt. Darrell Adell

Paul 
What day are you going to run the boat. Sure would like to meet you at the ramp and watch your test runs. If you have time give me a call on my cell phone. Would like to watch or help out.

Capt Darrell Adell


----------



## PG Fab

Capt. Darrell Adell said:


> Paul
> What day are you going to run the boat. Sure would like to meet you at the ramp and watch your test runs. If you have time give me a call on my cell phone. Would like to watch or help out.
> 
> Capt Darrell Adell


 I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## Capt. Darrell Adell

Thanks Paul
I have a new cell phone and a few numbers didn't transfer over.


----------



## ESCB Factory

Paul-

Where and when? Send me a PM or call me in the AM.

I have props...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

That is one sick looking boat. Congrats on a fine job.


----------



## Jake

Looks awesome on the trailer. Better get some video of it running


----------



## Cartman

Jake said:


> Looks awesome on the trailer. Better get some video of it running


[email protected] skippy


----------



## CodeRedsMama

Can I have your autograph?


----------



## Freshwaterman

SHOALWATER TV said:


> To have talent to build a vessel like that at home is amazing.Great craftsmanship,fine boat.


New project Shenry?


----------



## Devans87

I was headed to grab a bite to eat during break at work when I spotted this sweet looking boat in the old brazos. I quickly went to the ramp to get a glance at this sweet rig. I didnt want to get in the middle of everything but did snap a few pictures. How did you prop testing work out? I wish you had a break so I could shake your hand and congratulate you on what a fine piece of work you have created. Anyways heres a few quick pictures I took of you before heading back to work!
Sorry guys for the pics being big, I am to tired to deal with resizing.


----------



## SixPackofBud

that is a bad @ss looking machine...


----------



## Tankfxr

Wow she looks like she is hauling some serious butt. Doesnt look like much boat in the water either, i bet she will run skinny. But you are not quite done yet PG i still see a few tie wraps that need to be clipped. LOL 
Cant wait to hear some of the details.


----------



## DargelJohn

That's an amazing boat PG, very nice design and craftsmanship. Congrats, DJ


----------



## Freshwaterman

Cool boat, looks fast too. I bet she runs skinny, skinny. One question, why the oversize console? Looks like you guys are trying to scale a Sub-Zero fridge.











Devans87 said:


> I was headed to grab a bite to eat during break at work when I spotted this sweet looking boat in the old brazos. I quickly went to the ramp to get a glance at this sweet rig. I didnt want to get in the middle of everything but did snap a few pictures. How did you prop testing work out? I wish you had a break so I could shake your hand and congratulate you on what a fine piece of work you have created. Anyways heres a few quick pictures I took of you before heading back to work!
> Sorry guys for the pics being big, I am to tired to deal with resizing.


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

Rubberneck said:


> Cool boat, looks fast too. I bet she runs skinny, skinny. One question, why the oversize console? Looks like you guys are trying to scale a Sub-Zero fridge.


Too funny i thought that console was kinda big myself.


----------



## Stuart

SHOALWATER TV said:


> Too funny i thought that console was kinda big myself.


Once a cooler is in front of it, it will look a little different.


----------



## fishin shallow

Water looked to be perfect for the maiden voyage


----------



## TexasFlats

Looks like a great console to me. Plenty of easily accessible storage space inside. 

It's in proportion with the size of the boat - I think it would look funny if it was any smaller.

The bottom of it is raised platform, so it looks bigger.


----------



## SaltwaterAg

Awesome rig and something to be proud of!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Yeah, I'd be interested in seeing it run through a little ripple myself. Probably makes a little noise being aluminum and all, but I don't know? Probably like one of those Boterites, but never been on one.











fishin shallow said:


> Water looked to be perfect for the maiden voyage


----------



## PG Fab

Made some test runs yesterday with a variety of props that Chis Janise let me borrow and the best MPH was 62. Thanks everybody that showed up to help. I talked with Eric Simmons and he told me that he had what I needed, we ran a 15.5x26 Bravo I and that did the trick...with about a 10 or 15 mph head wind and a perfect chop both of us on the boat, sub zero console and everything it ran 70 mph at about 5500 and was super smooth and stable, at 4100- 49mph and Eric with the jack plate to the top put it right next to the bank and slowed it down to about 20mph thats about as slow as it would go and stay on top. Thanks Eric, for driving over with your boat so we could video or take pictures out of it ( I forgot the camera) and for spending your afternoon testing props with us you were a big help and I'm glad we got to meet. I didn't get any pics from today but here are some from yesterday.


----------



## bk005

Saweeet. More action pics.


----------



## fishnstringer

*I love it!!!!!!!*

Did you make permanent impressions in the SS steering wheel at 70mph? LOL


----------



## welder

Those are the kind of projects I like and there is a Mfg. over on www.aluminumalloyboats.com in one of the links forums that does a flats boat.


----------



## Jake

Nice job, 70mph is pretty darn quick. Eric is a great guy with lots of knowledge. Lookin forward to seeing some fish on the deck soon


----------



## 11andy11

love the boat and I am a self taught tig welder and love fabbing with aluminum so I know the work you went through. That is an awesome rig. The only thing that bothers me about it is that shiny diamond plate box under the leaning post. I wish you would paint it the color of the console. Other than that you will be seeing me in your rear view mirror.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

That is soooo sick! nothing but a blurrrrrrr!


----------



## PG Fab

Finally got a stripe for the side of the boat, and a logo for the front of the console. Here are some pics.

Homegrown Custom Boats


----------



## Tankfxr

Looks great. Are there any ideas for a new project or are you still trying to perfect the current one.


----------



## CodeRedsMama

Can I get mine with a purple stripe?


----------



## gunreelfish

Congrats on your accomplishment of building "that stupid little boat". The final product is better than I think anyone could have imagained. When are you going to start taking future buyers for a test ride, because they will not be disappointed. I have had the opportunity to ride on this beast and there is nothing that this boat will not do (except running in 4" of water, although that has not been ruled out HAHA) 70 MPH, cut through chop and turn on rails. Again thanks for sharing this project on 2Cool and good luck fishing this weekend (at night) HAHA!!!! Again CONGRATS Paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DatDude

Sick ride congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

I'm sure he will sleep better knowing you're giving input. Geez, never ends. Toblerone



Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Not sure how strong the Yami is or what gearcase you are running, but 70mph should be possible. Although it would be faster if the hull was stepped...


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

That is one fantastic looking picklefork my friend. You deserve all the jealous glares you are going to get.


----------



## Bull Red Daddy

I'm normally a lurker, not much of a poster, but here goes.

Paul called Fri. evening & asked if I wanted to go fishing. I didn't realize the honor he was giving me because I didn't realize until we were actually fishing on Sat. that we were on the boat's very first fishing trip. Now everybody needs to understand that I was not invited for my great fishing ability, but more for my boat gas splitting ability. :biggrin: 

Anyway, we put the boat in at the public ramp in Sargent & proceeded on to East Matty - in a hurry !! I am usually a beach fisherman & have not really understood the "need for speed", but guys, let me tell you - when you can go real fast - you can get to the primo spots before anybody else !! We were going along at what felt like a "normal" speed and he looks down at the GPS & says "We are doing 55 mph". Then he showered down on it & I was pressed back against the leaning post !! That thing is bad to the bone !

So then we fished for a while. Paul & Cameron went one way & I went the other way. (Big mistake on my part.) They got into the fish, catching several trout & a red. Luckily, I was able to muster a red too. I was so relieved that I was able to catch a fish & not be "skunked" on Homegrown's maiden fishing trip !

Congratulations Paul. You are a hell of a fabricator & welder. And a pretty good fisherman too ! May you long enjoy the fruits of your labor.

PS: I'll split the gas anytime !


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel

Congrats PGF! Graphics look great! I guess the only thing left is to get some power pro stickers put on it LOL!


----------



## thundertrout

WOW,i can see it already, bet you have have a waiting list for orders already.
that is 1 good lookn boat.congrats,beautiful job well done and planed out.


----------



## rvd

I saw you and your boat at the gorda harbor today, looks even better in person my man. Incredible job!!


----------



## saltwater_therapy

i want one!!


----------



## fisherfool

Fine @@@ boat..You should be proud .


----------



## MIKE S.

I know this is an old thread, just curious if anymore were ever built? Good looking boat..


----------



## devil1824

How did I miss this when searching for Aluminum boats. That thing is awesome.


----------



## Mrtoler

You are my hero! I wish I had half your skills!!! Sweet boat


----------



## Law Dog

Wow, very nice, good looking boat..Congrats!


----------



## NB

Wow never seen this before! Awesome build. Is it still around?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Anyone seen this boat around still or know anything more about it?


----------



## theyallbreak

I saw it last year at his house I was doing a job not too far down the street from him.


----------



## DadSaid

Yeah, it's around. Dad and Paul fish in it about once or twice a month. They switch which boat to take. Ours, his or Blake's SCB Stringray.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thanks, I figured it made it.


----------

